# Humic Coated Urea or HCU 44-0-0



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Ive only used scotts turf builder 32-0-4 and have had great results. 
I have heard good things about humic acid
In my learning more I came across Andersons HCU or Humic Coated Urea 44-0-0
Anyone have any experience with this product?
One of my concerns is burning my lawn because I dont believe its "Slow Release"?
Thoughts.....


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

No experience with it, but found the label.

https://pndata.andersonsinc.com/Files/Labels/ASP44HCU5-Product%20Sheet%203-1-17.pdf

It's not slow release.



Label says needs to be watered in for higher broadcast app rates, but I would water in for any rate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would target 0.5lb of N/ksqft to avoid burn damage potential. That would be 1.1lb of product /ksqft.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I would not worry about burning the lawn. I have put down hundreds of pounds of urea with no burning. The key is to go super light like @g-man mentions. If you take his advise you will not burn your lawn.

Even if you do not want to measure or weight the product out just go ultra light, like really light.. This way you will be fine. See how the lawn responds and do another app later SUPER LIGHT. Pretty soon you will have a good understanding of what will be acceptable.

LIGHT applications more often is better than fewer HEAVY application less often.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Ok cool, I get the lighter more often concept. I was doing that last year with the turf builder. I believe I can get away with only using one fifty pound bag of the HCU for the season with the same lb. app rate per thousand that I used last year and it should save me some money on fertilizer. Thank you for your help


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Is this like an equivalent to stabilized urea, in that it's not slow release per se, but still has an extended response?


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Anybody in GA been able to buy this?


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

Has anyone given this stuff a shot yet?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@JeffCar26 I used it in the fall of 2019 as a late fall/winterizer app on my non irrigated, lower input, TTTF back yard. I applied at 1lb of N per K. It worked fine.


----------



## LawnCube (Feb 7, 2021)

Using Humic Acid is great for nutrient uptake. There are also a variety of Humic Acid sprays available. Just follow the recommended application rates at the correct time of year and you should not get any burning.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

I tried some last year my dealer gave me a couple pounds to evaluate. I mixed it to spray with my PGR application and I was really impressed. I ran a really light rate of about .10-.20 lbs of N per 1000. I'm planning to buy a 50lb bag for this season to use as a supplement for a quick and easy N source with my PGR spray apps. Stuffs is really cheap around $45 a bag and will last whole season for my use.


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

...only a thought... i keep 46-0-0 on hand, and source it for about half the price as the $45, and got a sack of humic/kelp/fulvic blen from kelp4less for about $20. It takes 1/2 tsp per gallon, which means this sack will last me probably 3-4 seasons. I think this is cheaper, just not as convenient. But I do get the kelp and fulvic as an added bonus.


----------



## JTravers (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone try this as a granular?
I was planning to use the handheld Wizz spreader and was wondering how well it would work with that (given the small amounts being applied and the prill size).


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

I've used this in my scotts handheld spreader and it works quite well compared to to a push spreader. Like everyone else out there who has tried small amounts of granular in a push spreader knows it never goes down evenly.


----------

